
Washington becomes first state to legalize human composting - myinnerbanjo
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/washington-becomes-first-state-to-legalize-human-composting/
======
electricwater
Link to the bill:
[https://app.leg.wa.gov/billsummary?BillNumber=5001&Year=2019...](https://app.leg.wa.gov/billsummary?BillNumber=5001&Year=2019&Initiative=false)
(for those who don't read the article and only follow the discussion)

